# Most Basic Generator Load Calculation Formula



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I * E = W/1000 = kw.

DIVIDE not MULTIPLY


----------



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ oops...that's right! Brain fart. :blink::blink::whistling2:


----------

